# Tamron 45mm compared to Canon 50mm STM



## AdrianAllen (May 28, 2016)

I know it's a big jump in prices, but If anyone has any opinions on the matter, please do so. Or if anyone has better lens suggestions. I shoot on a 70d. 

I'm looking for a fast lens and these lenses caught my attention. Overall which of these will have a significant advantage over the other. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TeT (May 28, 2016)

Tammy 45 has better IQ than the Canon 1.8. It is a much better lens...

If Canon ever comes through with the 50 1.4 II (IS) (whatever it may be) I would expect it to have as good or possibly better IQ and *better focus performance* than the Tammy...

Soon right?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 28, 2016)

According to the test link below the Tamron is better.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=989&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=1004&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0


----------



## Don Haines (May 28, 2016)

WOW!

A $900 lens that is better than a $170 lens......

INCONCEIVEABLE!


----------



## TeT (May 28, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> WOW!
> 
> A $900 lens that is better than a $170 lens......
> 
> INCONCEIVEABLE!



He did ask... and yes exactly what you would expect from a $600 lens v. a $125 lens...


----------



## DJL329 (May 28, 2016)

TeT said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!
> ...



He keeps using that word. I do not think it means what he thinks it means...

:


----------



## Don Haines (May 28, 2016)

TeT said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!
> ...


and it's not just a little bit better, it is SIGNIFICANTLY better...

If it were me, I'd probably get the Tamron....


----------



## Don Haines (May 28, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


HA! I switched lenses while your back was turned! HA HA HA HA (thud)


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 27, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



"I don't think it memes what you think it memes."


----------

